# Naked News TV



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

I occasionally prefer something other than the broadcast networks, CNN, Fox News, or MSNBC. Many cable systems carry Naked News TV on a Pay Per View basis which allows their subscribers to get news with a Canadian perspective.

Is this available from either DBS provider.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You can watch it on the internet as well if you have a broadband connection.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Every so often I will stop in to the Nakednews.Com web site and take a look. It's really a lot of fun.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes but it is different programming and to some extent different presenters and reporters.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and probably the highest make up and lowest clothing costs in broadcasting...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

How do we get Melissa Stark in on this? She's sometimes guilty of wearing turtlenecks in 85 plus degree heat!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Playboy TV on the weekends now have a program thats call....Weekend Flash that is similar...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Naked News is filmed here in Toronto and airs on PPV here.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

Understood Ontarian. It is on several US cable systems as well. But for whatever reason it is not on DBS. The TV show is not the same as the interneet feed it would be nice to have both.


But I guess we will have to live without it.


----------

